

Ask HN: How do you scale your web app? - tonyrice

What methods and Techniques do you guys use to scale your web applications? What languages do you find are most scalable?
======
aespinoza
I recommend these two books:

\- Scalability Rules: 50 Principles for Scaling Web Sites by Martin L. Abbott
& Michael T. Fisher

\- Building Scalable Web Sites: Building, Scaling, and Optimizing the Next
Generation of Web Applications [Paperback] by Cal Henderson

I think they are the best resources I have found about the topic. If you are
using .Net, like me this is book has good tips as well:

\- Ultra-Fast ASP.NET: Build Ultra-Fast and Ultra-Scalable web sites using
ASP.NET and SQL Server by Richard Kiessig

------
kls
I don't think it has much to do with languadge, it is true some languages run
slower than others, but these days almost all the languages have a variant
that run in one of the VM's which most would agree are scalable.

To me scalability is all about architecture, and the #1 item that you can do
to architect a scalable system is statelessness.

------
mohene1
I use PHP, 350KB total of PHP+HTML code, you can have a look, I dont know how
to post urls <http://www.whatsthesequency.com/cookie.php>

------
malyk
I run my ruby apps (sinatra and rails) on heroku and scale with a couple mouse
clicks.

You can also run a ton of other languages on heroku now too.

------
ecaroth
this website has some GREAT content: <http://highscalability.com/>

Many articles focus on bigger, high-profile companies with unique challenges
but there are tons of great articles and tips on scaling normal web apps.
Check the archives.

